# Using DCVC in reverse phase configuration to dewax



## EugeneOregon (May 30, 2017)

This is yet another way to use chromatography, DCVC to further purify extract. This offers complete dewaxing and also reduces the percentage of alpha pinene in the extract which causes some folks to cough. This is an extremely quick method and is targetted at just dewaxing with a side benefit being a bit of pinene reduction as well.


https://youtu.be/51HJGXaKBDE


----------

